# what kinda burl is this?



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

I have been slowly working thru the stash of burls I got with the redwood burl I bought a few weeks back. This was piled in with all the big leaf maple burls but so was the buck eye I came across. This one's is not buck eye. The smell, hardness, and eyes are wrong for both buck eye and maple. The color and density are wrong for redwood. The face pic is wetted to help show it off a little. The edge pix are the color it was after passing it thru the band saw. Any help would be appreciated. 

A guess I had was myrtle burl but I lack a good level of experience with the species to be confident in that id.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Greg, I have one small piece of myrtle burl, and what you've got does look similar to it, since you guessed it. Seeing as you said the rest of the load was redwood burl, big leaf maple burl, and buckeye burl - it would make sense that it could be myrtle burl - all coming from the same general geographical corner of the world.

Don't take my guess as absolute truth - I've only ever seen the one small piece of the stuff in person. But it does look very similar and myrtle does grown in the same general corner of the world as everything else you listed as getting in the load.

However, if you wanna send me a FRB full of the stuff, I'd be happy to compare it to what I've got, if that would help you out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Greg, I have one small piece of myrtle burl, and what you've got does look similar to it, since you guessed it. Seeing as you said the rest of the load was redwood burl, big leaf maple burl, and buckeye burl - it would make sense that it could be myrtle burl - all coming from the same general geographical corner of the world.
> 
> Don't take my guess as absolute truth - I've only ever seen the one small piece of the stuff in person. But it does look very similar and myrtle does grown in the same general corner of the world as everything else you listed as getting in the load.
> 
> However, if you wanna send me a FRB full of the stuff, I'd be happy to compare it to what I've got, if that would help you out!


I have a better idea you send me yours so I don't have to burden you with my problem.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2014)

How about you both send me some pieces... and I'll give you an unbiased opinion.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2014)

I got a better idea....send both of your burls to me and I'll do an independent test to be sure....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I got a better idea....send both of your burls to me and I'll do an independent test to be sure....


Copy cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2014)

Doh....you beat me by a few seconds....oh well...first come first served.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I have a better idea you send me yours so I don't have to burden you with my problem.



Greg, helping people with their problems is something I do all the time. Your problem is a minor one by comparison!  It would be more of a burden for me to package my piece up and ship it to you than to open a package from you and place the contents in one of the empty spaces on my wood storage shelves! 

Besides, you've got a MUCH larger stash than I do! You probably wouldn't notice a FRB or two missing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> You probably wouldn't notice a 53' semi trailer or two missing!



Agreed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Greg, I snapped a quick pic with my phone of the piece I've got. It's a roughly 1" x 1 1/2" piece and I took a picture of about 2/3 of the piece. Don't know if this pic will help you id what you've got, but I snapped it in case it might help you.



 

Also, please ignore the trucks being loaded with wood when Jonathan and I show up tomorrow night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll be sleeping but this one..... she is a light sleeper.




 

And she prefers wood chew toys over bone ones.


Your pic looks awfully close in color. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll bring some steaks from the freezer to share with her and earn her trust and friendship.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I'll bring some steaks from the freezer to share with her and earn her trust and friendship.


Lol!


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2014)

Greg, how about you send me a piece. I won't be able to identify it but I'll put it to good use regardless.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

the myrtle I have and have had has a LOT more color- my guess would be BLM It comes in many colors. i will be digging out a couple chunks of myrtle burl i have and I will post them here -well if I do not have an . remind me next week.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input mike. I know maple can have a wide range of color and texture. What is your experience with the density of blm. Is there as much variance in that category as the color?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Thanks for the input mike. I know maple can have a wide range of color and texture. What is your experience with the density of blm . Is there as much variance in that category as the color?



Unbelievable difference in density especially the burl. I get chunks that are so heavy the first thing I do is trim and stab. It came from the same person-same area sometimes I think the same tree. It can be almost as hard as hard maple. So i do not think that is accurate way to tell. the myrtle I see is blue gray with wine, black color through it. 
I also must say I see quite a bit of myrtle??? that in my opinion is NOT myrtle. Again just my opinion but people like the up charge just like claro.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Unbelievable difference in density especially the burl. I get chunks that are so heavy the first thing I do is trim and stab. It came from the same person-same area sometimes I think the same tree. It can be almost as hard as hard maple. So i do not think that is accurate way to tell. the myrtle I see is blue gray with wine, black color through it.
> I also must say I see quite a bit of myrtle??? that in my opinion is NOT myrtle. Again just my opinion but people like the up charge just like claro.


Cool Mike. Thanks for the insite. @Andrew M had contacted me on fb looking for a range of different materials for call making and this one got brought up in the conversation. I had my hunches but wasn't sure. Seeing as you know this stuff better than most I have to consider your opinion heavily. Thanks again


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 26, 2014)

Just call it apple wood burl and charge $500/lb


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Cool Mike. Thanks for the insite. @Andrew M had contacted me on fb looking for a range of different materials for call making and this one got brought up in the conversation. I had my hunches but wasn't sure. Seeing as you know this stuff better than most I have to consider your opinion heavily. Thanks again



I think @rtriplett and @rockb probably see it more then I and may have readily available Pics.


----------

